# Can we get rid of STDs by labeling the drivers license?



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 17, 2014)

I was thinking about a very practical way to get rid of AIDS.

The government just needs to label everyones drivers license with a STD (Sexual Transmitted Disease).

For example, if they have a STD, then there will be a mark on the back of theirs drivers license that indicate this person has an STD.

Before you sleep with someone, for the first time, you just need to look at the back of their drivers license to see if they are clean or safe to have unprotected sex with.

Its a prophecy of Mine that this will happen in the future, we need to do something about the epidemic.

I thought about this concept a few years ago, but I dont think I told anyone on RIU about this prophecy of Mine.

Check out My signature for many more novel prophecies, and to see why I believe I am Christ.

What do you guys think?

~PEACE~


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck that, tattoo it on their head. Or back of the neck. Only for AIDS, HIV, and herpes. And any other really bad shit that doesn't go away.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

Thumbs down!!!!


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was thinking about a very practical way to get rid of AIDS.
> 
> The government just needs to label everyones drivers license with a STD (Sexual Transmitted Disease).
> 
> ...


Still trying to market your messianic credentials Naveah?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2014)

This seems like a completely unfair idea, we don't want big brother to have any more knowledge or power over us than they already do. You wouldn't be so gung-ho on the idea if YOU had an STD. What if one's STD were cured after the stamp? When would the stamp be corrected? Secondly, it's ineffective: the person could easily contract an STD the day after they are cleared from a gov't check up. So, you'd have to get tested daily in order for this idea to even be an effective warning to others...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2014)

and what about the people who don't drive nor have driver's licenses? i know a lot of people who live in big cities such as nyc don't own a car nor a dl..

secondly, i can't imagine going out to say a bar, picking up some hotty, getting home, things start to get hot and heavy between the two of you and as she starts to unzip your fly, you interrupt the action with, umm, excuse me, but before you insert my hard penis in your mouth, may i please see your driver's license to make sure you're clean and clear, then you can go ahead with the bj afterwards, that is, if your record says you're good to go that is..


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 17, 2014)

Kill people with AIDS. That's the only other option. And herpes. That stuff scares the shit out of me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 17, 2014)

LITSWD said:


> Kill people with AIDS. That's the only other option. And herpes. That stuff scares the shit out of me.


 umm, yeah, ok.. sounds like a great plan of action to me..


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 18, 2014)

why not just ask your farther to rid the world of these diseases , you know you being the son of god and all that , surely you can blagg a favour from pops ?


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 18, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> and what about the people who don't drive nor have driver's licenses? i know a lot of people who live in big cities such as nyc don't own a car nor a dl..
> 
> secondly, i can't imagine going out to say a bar, picking up some hotty, getting home, things start to get hot and heavy between the two of you and as she starts to unzip your fly, you interrupt the action with, umm, excuse me, but before you insert my hard penis in your mouth, may i please see your driver's license to make sure you're clean and clear, then you can go ahead with the bj afterwards, that is, if your record says you're good to go that is..


exactly what i was thinking , lol if anything youll notice their license afterwards.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

LITSWD said:


> Fuck that, tattoo it on their head. Or back of the neck. Only for AIDS, HIV, and herpes. And any other really bad shit that doesn't go away.


That would never happen in My Kingdom.

I would never make anyone get any tatoo. 

But maybe if we "tatooed" or marked their ID, it would be fair for everyone.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

GOD HERE said:


> Still trying to market your messianic credentials Naveah?


Maybe, lol...

Regardless, if Im the Messiah or not, people deserve to KNOW if they potentially have a risk for contracting any STD, or not.

I know, for a fact, that most people (if not all people) that dont have a STD, dont want an STD. Why would anyone want an STD?

I believe this is a very practical solution to getting rid of the STD problem. This prophecy of Mine could be implemented any day now, it wouldnt take much, besides a law to be passed.

Everyone has a right to KNOW if they have the potential to contract an STD by some other person, BEFORE they have sex.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This seems like a completely unfair idea, we don't want big brother to have any more knowledge or power over us than they already do.


This has nothing to do with "big brother", and everything to do with keeping people safe from STDs.



> You wouldn't be so gung-ho on the idea if YOU had an STD.


If I had an STD, I would want to know about it: and I wouldnt want to spread My STD if I was a moral person. People with STDs have no right to spread their disease to others.



> What if one's STD were cured after the stamp? When would the stamp be corrected?


Thats simple, the day after your cured of your STD and its no longer contagious, you go to get your NEW ID or drivers license, free of cost.



> Secondly, it's ineffective: the person could easily contract an STD the day after they are cleared from a gov't check up. So, you'd have to get tested daily in order for this idea to even be an effective warning to others...


I think it would be fair to get tested for STDs every year or so, or maybe every time you renew your ID or drivers license. 

You are correct, someone could possibly contract an STD the day after they got tested, BUT it still would reduce the chances of others getting a STD because those chances are low. 

I would say, after a few generations, STDs would almost be non-existant.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This has nothing to do with "big brother", and everything to do with keeping people safe from STDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> This has nothing to do with "big brother", and everything to do with keeping people safe from STDs.


It would have a LOT to do with big brother, since they run the DMV and would then have the data on who currently has an STD and who doesn't...



> If I had an STD, I would want to know about it: and I wouldnt want to spread My STD if I was a moral person. People with STDs have no right to spread their disease to others.


If one wants to know if they have an STD, one can simply go to their doctor or a free clinic to be tested. People with STD don't have the right to spread them, but they do have the right to privacy. It is also everyone's right not to fuck someone until that other person is tested...





> Thats simple, the day after your cured of your STD and its no longer contagious, you go to get your NEW ID or drivers license, free of cost.


 The way it would work is that the DMV would have to confirm that one is no longer contagious; that would require them having testing facilities, probably not on-site and it would take much longer than a day if you've ever dealt with a gov't agency. Also, the cost of this testing would be enormous, and guess who would be paying that hefty charge? Us. Free of charge you say? Keep dreaming, that's not the way the world works...


> I think it would be fair to get tested for STDs every year or so, or maybe every time you renew your ID or drivers license.


You think a lot of crazy shit, so what?



> You are correct, someone could possibly contract an STD the day after they got tested, BUT it still would reduce the chances of others getting a STD because those chances are low.


Why are the chances low? The odds would be the same whether this program existed or not. Please expand on the logic of why the chances would be low of contracting an STD after a DMV clearance. You can't, of course, but it'll be amusing to see your attempt...


> I would say, after a few generations, STDs would almost be non-existant.


Based on what? Let's see the figures you've worked out. Don't have any? No surprise. Here's a better idea, George, have you ever heard of CONDOMS??? They virtually eliminate the risk every single time. Duh...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> and what about the people who don't drive nor have driver's licenses? i know a lot of people who live in big cities such as nyc don't own a car nor a dl..


Well, you have two options, a dichotomy, either you have sex with the person WITHOUT the drivers license or you dont have sex with them.

You would be taking a chance to sleep with someone who doesnt have their ID marked. They could be clean or they could have an STD, it would be your choice whether you take the chance to have sex with them or not.

Most people over 18 have at least an ID, that ID could be marked also for STDs.



> secondly, i can't imagine going out to say a bar, picking up some hotty, getting home, things start to get hot and heavy between the two of you and as she starts to unzip your fly, you interrupt the action with, umm, excuse me, but before you insert my hard penis in your mouth, may i please see your driver's license to make sure you're clean and clear, then you can go ahead with the bj afterwards, that is, if your record says you're good to go that is..


That would be the chance YOU take.

In My kingdom, you would have the option of KNOWING whether the person has a STD or not.

You wouldnt have to check their ID if they have a STD or not, but it would be YOUR OPTION, to be safe.

Personally, I would rather be safe then sorry, and contract an STD. In My Kingdom, YOU would have this option of being safe, and free of STDs.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Well, you have two options, a dichotomy, either you have sex with the person WITHOUT the drivers license or you dont have sex with them.
> 
> You would be taking a chance to sleep with someone who doesnt have their ID marked. They could be clean or they could have an STD, it would be your choice whether you take the chance to have sex with them or not.
> 
> ...


Okay, George, honesty time. Those girls you supposedly had sex with in the mental hospital, how did you know they were STD free?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> why not just ask your farther to rid the world of these diseases , you know you being the son of god and all that , surely you can blagg a favour from pops ?


My real father owns a porta-potty company. My real father delivers porta-potties to people and companies so people can shit and piss in the porta-potty. My real father then cleans the porta-potty and picks them up and procedes to drop it off at a different location. Thats what My real father owns and does for a living. My real father was an immigrant from Portugal.

I dont know if I have a Father in heaven. I dont know. Its possible that God is My heavenly Father, but how would I know that with emperical evidence? (I have tried, but apparently) I cant even prove that Im Christ, so how can I attempt to prove God?

If God is omnipotent, then everything I have said came from God. If there is no God, everything I have said has come from Me. Either way, I have said what I have said, and I believe it is good.

Im sure if God were a human, He would be a lot like Me. He would want to help and fix things. He would have solutions to most of the worlds problems. 

How do I ask God for a favor? Does God have a phone number? Can I write Him an email? Can I meet God in person? How does one go about asking God for a favor? I have prayed, but I dont know if prayer works. If prayer worked, I would ask God for a billion dollars, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 18, 2014)

Screw stamping their ID. Brand it right on their forehead. That way I don't have to waste time talking to 'em if all I want is a piece. So,.... have you considered talking to a mental health professional?


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 18, 2014)

How would you even keep it current? You get a clean bill of health, a gold star on your D.L. then a week later contract herpes..think about it


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 18, 2014)

We need individually wrapped, sterile, single use, disposable sex partners.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


>


Its too bad I havent been a stoner for about a year now.

But, I might have been stoned when I came up with this prophecy of Mine. I forget because I forget exactly when I came up with this prophecy to get rid of STDs; it was many months ago when I came up with this prophecy: I might have been stoned but I might have been sober.

Either way, its a good idea and it should be made (the) law.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It would have a LOT to do with big brother, since they run the DMV and would then have the data on who currently has an STD and who doesn't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always love to play the "devils advocate", or to be more specific, you always love to play the "skeptical Atheists advovate".

Besides condoms, do you have a better way to get rid of STDs?

Condoms break, it has happened to Me at least once. Plus, most people dont like to use condoms. 

What does it matter if "big brother" knows you have an STD or not? 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, George, honesty time. Those girls you supposedly had sex with in the mental hospital, how did you know they were STD free?


I didnt know if they had an STD or not: but if My notion was implemented, I would know that they were clean X months ago, and it would be a lesser chance of contracting a STD.

I remember only having sex with ONE girl at the mental hospital, but I got a blow job from 3 different girls. That was in like 2010. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Screw stamping their ID. Brand it right on their forehead. That way I don't have to waste time talking to 'em if all I want is a piece.


Lol.



> So,.... have you considered talking to a mental health professional?


I see a psychiatrist and therapist. Lately, I have been seeing My psychiatrist once a month. I usually see My therapist once every two weeks. Its not a big deal, millions of people do the same thing.

Im only taking a sleeping pill called melatonin- its an over the counter natural hormone that induces sleep. Thats all the pills that Im taking. And I dont need to be all drugged up because I have a different world view compared to most people. As long as Im content and dont want to hurt Myself or others, thats all My psychiatrist cares about.

Im fine, really... but I do have problems like everyone else.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You always love to play the "devils advocate", or to be more specific, you always love to play the "skeptical Atheists advovate".
> 
> Besides condoms, do you have a better way to get rid of STDs?
> 
> ...


Medical information isn't public information. Do you really want the pretty cop that pulls you over for a broken taillight to know you've got the herps? 

Do you really want the bar bouncer to know you got the clap from that Saigon whore in a mental hospital? 

What about the cute store clerk checking your ID for smokes.....?

Wanna go test drive a car? FUCK YOU, unless you want the salesman, the receptionist, and the fucking janitor to know you have 'anal warts'.... lol You know they photocopy that shit, right? Moron.


Your foresight is literally non existent.

Bottom line; The responsibility is on YOU to vet your partners properly. If you're too much of a pussy to ask a woman to get tested before you'll fuck her it doesn't mean you can force them to identify themselves as 'with an STD' on their license for your 'ease of mind'.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> How would you even keep it current? You get a clean bill of health, a gold star on your D.L. then a week later contract herpes..think about it


I would recommend that everyone get tested once a year, but you could get tested any time you want.

If someone refused to get tested for 10 years, then it would say on their ID that the last time they got tested was 10 years ago and you would be taking that risk if you choose to havr sex with that person.

If someone just got tested less then a year ago, the chances are that they would still be STD free. Either way, it should be marked the month and the year that they were tested.

Right now, there is NO WAY to tell if a person has a STD or not, thats the chances you are taking.

If I could prevent just one person from getting a STD, then it would be a success. But My quess is that if My prophecy was implemented, it would save millions of people from getting STDs in the future. And it might even get rid of STDs all together, for the most part.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> We need individually wrapped, sterile, single use, disposable sex partners.


It sounds like youre talking about a blow up doll, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Medical information isn't public information. Do you really want the pretty cop that pulls you over for a broken taillight to know you've got the herps?
> 
> Do you really want the bar bouncer to know you got the clap from that Saigon whore in a mental hospital?
> 
> ...


You know what, youve got a good point. I dont believe I said this would have to be mandatory.

It could be optional. But I bet everyone that is clean would participate in My notion of getting rid of STDs.

So there could be two types of people, people that participate and people that dont participate. The people that participate will most likely not have a STD, and the people that do NOT particiate, you wont know for sure.

The last thing I want to do is be some kind of evil dictator. I just want to be a guiding force.

~PEACE~


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You always love to play the "devils advocate", or to be more specific, you always love to play the "skeptical Atheists advovate". Besides condoms, do you have a better way to get rid of STDs? Condoms break, it has happened to Me at least once. Plus, most people dont like to use condoms. What does it matter if "big brother" knows you have an STD or not? ~PEACE~


 Cause they make you put a STD sticker on your license


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It sounds like youre talking about a blow up doll, lol. ~PEACE~


 Or a spork


----------



## dbkick (Mar 18, 2014)

jesus fucking christ what a fucked up idea.
Do you know what kind of noise using a social security number as a drivers license number made a few years back in a certain state?
Now you wanna put health records on the license?


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 18, 2014)

dbkick said:


> jesus fucking christ what a fucked up idea. Do you know what kind of noise using a social security number as a drivers license number made a few years back in a certain state? Now you wanna put health records on the license?


 I think your medical records will be linked to your driver's license anyway with the electronic medical records thing.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Cause they make you put a STD sticker on your license


I believe it should be optional, either you participate or you dont.

If someone chooses NOT to participate, you wont know if they have a STD or not. If someone chooses to particiate, most likely they are clean.

Its really a simple concept.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 18, 2014)

dbkick said:


> jesus fucking christ what a fucked up idea.


Is it really such a bad idea for the people that dont have STDs and dont want them?




> Do you know what kind of noise using a social security number as a drivers license number made a few years back in a certain state?
> Now you wanna put health records on the license?


I just believe that people should KNOW if a person has a STD, BEFORE they have sex with someone.

No one has a right to spread a STD, in My opinion.

~PEACE~


----------



## dbkick (Mar 18, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I think your medical records will be linked to your driver's license anyway with the electronic medical records thing.


I won't miss this fucking place. Times used to be so much better.
I can see linking some health issue that would affect your ability to drive but the itchy dick shouldn't be part of it. Whats the reasoning?
Privacy none is the goal I think.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Is it really such a bad idea for the people that dont have STDs and dont want them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word.........condom.........double wrap.


----------



## Red1966 (Mar 18, 2014)

"It's for your own good" is the reasoning.


----------



## funbuns (Mar 19, 2014)

As someone that isn't "straight" I love this plan lol!! People should get tested every time they renew their license. More often obviously... but this is a nice buffer of reassurance.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2014)

funbuns said:


> As someone that isn't "straight" I love this plan lol!! People should get tested every time they renew their license. More often obviously... but this is a nice buffer of reassurance.


Your reassurance isn't worth violating the privacy of the entire population.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 24, 2014)

funbuns said:


> As someone that isn't "straight" I love this plan lol!! People should get tested every time they renew their license. More often obviously... but this is a nice buffer of reassurance.


At least someone can agree with Me.

Thanks buddy.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Your reassurance isn't worth violating the privacy of the entire population.


Like I said, to make it fair, what I would do is just mark the back of the license with a (green) hologram to indicate that that person is STD free. So anyone that had an STD or didnt want to partake in My program, could just have a regular ID. This way, you would KNOW the last time a STD free person was tested and clean of any STDs. If the person didnt want to partake in My program, or has an STD, they would have a regular ID. To make it fair.

How would this be"violating the privacy of the entire population"?

~PEACE~


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was thinking about a very practical way to get rid of AIDS.
> 
> The government just needs to label everyones drivers license with a STD (Sexual Transmitted Disease).
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure we cured AIDS back in 2011 and what about love thats one STD they will never cure I would definitely like to see if someone has that shit on there drivers license


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Im pretty sure we cured AIDS back in 2011 and what about love thats one STD they will never cure I would definitely like to see if someone has that shit on there drivers license


If we indeed did cure AIDS, Im sure that would be a novel effulgence for most people on here, if you can PROVE that.

Can you PROVE that we have a cure to AIDS? because thats new to Me and Im sure to a lot of other bloggers on here.

How is "love" a STD?

~PEACE~


----------



## fandango (Mar 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was thinking about a very practical way to get rid of AIDS.
> 
> The government just needs to label everyones drivers license with a STD (Sexual Transmitted Disease).
> 
> ...


Should work great...if you check the perp after every friday night outing!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 25, 2014)

fandango said:


> Should work great...if you check the perp after every friday night outing!


I believe if people got checked every year or so, and if it was labeled clean on their ID, it would totally get rid of STDs in a few generations.

I dont believe anyone wants to catch a STD, so this is a great way to protect yourself from contracting a STD. At least you would KNOW the last time a person was clean of any STDs, and chances are, they still would be clean within a year of the test.

People would unequivocally have the chance to participate in My program or not, it wouldnt be mandatory. I believe I could save millions of people from getting a STD if My plan was implemented. Its a really good idea, the politicians just need to pass a law.

~PEACE~


----------



## spandy (Mar 25, 2014)

People who fuck others on a whim are the ones who are subjected to such things.

I've only banged my wife and she me. Funny, neither one of us have an STD. Weird how that worked out.

Just because it smiles and makes you feel funny, doesn't mean you should fuck it. And if you do without taking proper steps to ensure your safety, then whatever happens to you is your fucking problem, period. You willingly shoved your shit in there without really knowing, and now you have a lifetime of dick rot and stink pink. 

Ah damn.



Why do some of you feel the fucking government needs to label people to fix this problem? Government cant fix STUPID, so maybe stop fucking people you don't know would be the best alternative.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe if people got checked every year or so, and if it was labeled clean on their ID, it would totally get rid of STDs in a few generations.


If you want to convince people of such an outlandish belief, show the math. Why would STDs be wiped out in a few generations? How many currently have STDs, how many new people contract STDs in an average year, how many less people do you propose would contract STDs the first year of your program, second year, third year and why?



> I dont believe anyone wants to catch a STD, so this is a great way to protect yourself from contracting a STD. At least you would KNOW the last time a person was clean of any STDs, and chances are, they still would be clean within a year of the test.


Chances are? Show us the chances of someone being clean within a year of the test. How would the chances differ from one week after the test, 4 weeks, 16 weeks, on the 52nd week? If you have no idea what the math is, you can't intelligently speak about the chances. You need the math of the projected results before politicians, or anyone, would listen to your idea...



> People would unequivocally have the chance to participate in My program or not, it wouldnt be mandatory. I believe I could save millions of people from getting a STD if My plan was implemented. Its a really good idea, the politicians just need to pass a law.


You start a thread on why your idea would work, but you don't include any evidence of why it would work. You have no math/stats to show us, so you just want us to take it on faith (which doesn't fare well in this sub-forum). At the same time you completely ignore the reasons other members thoughtfully post on why this idea would not work. It is a small wonder why you do not learn and have such trouble understanding even basic concepts and information. Guess it's back to the children's table for you...


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 25, 2014)

carding someone before sex would be awkward.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> If you want to convince people of such an outlandish belief, show the math. Why would STDs be wiped out in a few generations? How many currently have STDs, how many new people contract STDs in an average year, how many less people do you propose would contract STDs the first year of your program, second year, third year and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can ask google some of these questions.

And for the questions that google cant answer; My plan and program would have to be implemented, and then tested in order to get deductions, conclusions, and data.

Some things are impossible to deduct data from, unless tested.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You can ask google some of these questions.
> 
> And for the questions that google cant answer; My plan and program would have to be implemented, and then tested in order to get deductions, conclusions, and data.
> 
> ...


Here you go again asking others to do the homework for your lazy ass. I'm asking YOU because it's YOUR plan and YOUR thread, you dolt. You have no idea how the world works; we don't implement any old hair-brained scheme and THEN see if it works, it has to have solid reason and data to show that it would most likely work and only then is it carefully implemented. You'd first need the statistics of how things are now before you can project future stats, for without current stats, how would we know why and where things need improvement. This is why running the world is left to adults, not mentally ill children with neat-o ideas...


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 27, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> carding someone before sex would be awkward.


Exactly! If you're trusting someone enough to lock genitals, then you shouldn't have to check an ID. 

Also, woo! I'm a sig comment! Moving on up in the world.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 28, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> carding someone before sex would be awkward.


I would rather feel awkward for a minute then have a STD for life.

What about you guys?

~PEACE~


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I would rather feel awkward for a minute then have a STD for life.
> 
> What about you guys?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Do you card the women you have sex with to verify age?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 29, 2014)

kpmarine said:


> Do you card the women you have sex with to verify age?


I guess you could.

Normally, thats not a problem unless youre hanging out with the younger generation.

But My point is that no one has the right to spread an STD, and My plan/program would unequivocally decrease the chances of catching an STD.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess you could. Normally, thats not a problem unless youre hanging out with the younger generation. But My point is that no one has the right to spread an STD, and My plan/program would unequivocally decrease the chances of catching an STD. ~PEACE~


 He stated with absolutely no evidence or logic whatsoever...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess you could.
> 
> Normally, thats not a problem unless youre hanging out with the younger generation.
> 
> ...


*Everyone has the right to choose who they sleep with too. *

In your scenario the means don't justify the end. 

We could end war, STD's, famine, and crime if there was one dictator who controlled the entire world and kept every citizen locked in a cage for their entire life too, doesn't mean it's a good idea. Dumbass.

Have you ever heard of privacy? What if you're asexual, have no intention of ever having sex with anyone, and you were born with herpes because of your mother? Why should that person be subjected to having a piece of ID with their medical records on it because you don't want to have to ask girls 'tough questions'?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> *Everyone has the right to choose who they sleep with too. *
> 
> In your scenario the means don't justify the end.
> 
> ...


You obviously forgot when I told you that, instead of labeling people with an STD, we should ONLY label the STD free people, the people that are clean most likely wouldnt be mind being labeled as STD free.

Anyone would have the option of opting out of My plan/program, even the clean people. That way, no one is being discriminated. The people with an STD would have just an ordinary ID, no labeling.

There wouldnt be any "medical records" on a persons ID. There would only be a hologram if they are STD free. Everyone would have the choice to opt out of My program, no one would be forced to be labeled as STD free, either.

I think this would be totally fair to the people with or without any STDs.

I know in the OP, I said that we should label the people with STDs, but I changed My mind to be totally fair to everyone. This way, there is no discrimation to anyone, if you have an STD or dont want to participate in My program, then you will get an ordinary ID.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You obviously forgot when I told you that, instead of labeling people with an STD, we should ONLY label the STD free people, the people that are clean most likely wouldnt be mind being labeled as STD free.
> 
> Anyone would have the option of opting out of My plan/program, even the clean people. That way, no one is being discriminated. The people with an STD would have just an ordinary ID, no labeling.
> 
> ...



So, in that system you don't have to apply to the program, but if you don't everyone will know.... nice. Seems legit.


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 31, 2014)

Shouldn't there be a color code? How do we know if it's the gay AIDS or the straight AIDS?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, in that system you don't have to apply to the program, but if you don't everyone will know.... nice. Seems legit.


Im not a law maker. I have never made a law, I have only made suggestions.

Im just trying to figure better solutions to some of the worlds problems. Everything I say is just My opinion, for the most part.

My plan to get rid of STDs may never be implemented, it depends who reads what Im trying to say.

Ideally, I would let My online government vote on My plan or proposal, whether or not to implement it or not. My future online government would know better then Me because MANY people would look at the facts and make their own deductions, whether something is good or bad.

I just want to help people and the earth.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just want to help people and the earth.


This is a nice sentiment, and I believe you when you state it. Everyone can do this in their own way, you just need to recognize what is realistic and what is not. For instance, you are not a well educated, visionary type of person. Your ideas are awful but you do not know this because you don't know enough to determine what is wrong with them. If you truly want to help people and the Earth, you should volunteer to help the less fortunate in your area as they ALWAYS need an extra set of hands. Also, do all that is within your capacity to help the planet, recycle, use less energy, bike around instead of drive, help get petitions signed for worthy causes. These things are within your capacity and would make a real difference in helping people and the planet. Sitting home all day on the internet and coming up with childish, hair-brained ideas will never help people or the Earth. Best to leave that to people with education, intelligence and vision enough to come up with solid solutions to get things done. We can all do our part...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 31, 2014)

The road to hell is paved with 'good intentions'.

Love that quote.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 31, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This is a nice sentiment, and I believe you when you state it. Everyone can do this in their own way, you just need to recognize what is realistic and what is not. For instance, you are not a well educated, visionary type of person. Your ideas are awful but you do not know this because you don't know enough to determine what is wrong with them. If you truly want to help people and the Earth, you should volunteer to help the less fortunate in your area as they ALWAYS need an extra set of hands. Also, do all that is within your capacity to help the planet, recycle, use less energy, bike around instead of drive, help get petitions signed for worthy causes. These things are within your capacity and would make a real difference in helping people and the planet. Sitting home all day on the internet and coming up with childish, hair-brained ideas will never help people or the Earth. Best to leave that to people with education, intelligence and vision enough to come up with solid solutions to get things done. We can all do our part...


After reading this thread, would you like to see My program implemented or not? And why?

Can you think of a better way to get rid of STDs? besides condoms, because a lot of people dont wear condoms.

Beef can answer too, or anyone that wants give a rebuttal.

(By the way Tyler, I want to help the world from My smartphone, blogging: Im not that proactive any more. I dont have the ambition to do some of the things you listed.)

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 31, 2014)

You dont need a degree to be a true prophet.

You dont need a degree to come up with a good idea.

You dont need a degree to be the Christ, you just need to be the Chosen One to be Christ.

I have many wonderful notions that I am very proud of. I hope one day, all My prophecies will come true. I hope that there will be peace and prosperity. My prophecies are better then most people can come up with.

I just hope after I die, I will become a legend and many, many people will read what I have written: think of it as My free autobiography book to the whole world. I dont want to be famous while Im alive, but I can be famous AFTER I die.

I would like to be very rich though, while Im alive. I should write and publish My autobiography, and make some money. Im sure people would buy My book because I like to talk about interesting and unusual things. I just dont know if anyone would publish My book, with My Christ complex and all. 

I would love to write just one book and make enough money to retire. Maybe someone would like to be My co-author; someone with more eloquence then Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> After reading this thread, would you like to see My program implemented or not? And why?


No. For all the reasons I gave throughout this thread. Also, other intelligent members opposed, and I concur with their reasoning, as well...


> Can you think of a better way to get rid of STDs? besides condoms, because a lot of people dont wear condoms.


Yeah, funding intense scientific research to wipe out these diseases, as science has done with SO many others. Your program would give a false sense of security; seeing a clearance label would lure many into the notion that sex with them would be safer, which hasn't been shown to be the case as someone could contract an std the very next day after testing. Or the test may give a false negative. Someone who usually wears a condom may see your idea and decide to hit it raw this time, and if that other person contracted an std since testing negative, that normally careful dude is now infected BECAUSE of your program. I am not smart or educated enough to come up with original ideas to help the world on that scale, and neither are you. Let's you and I be realistic and help out in our more limited capacities...




> (By the way Tyler, I want to help the world from My smartphone, blogging: Im not that proactive any more. I dont have the ambition to do some of the things you listed.)


After reading this last line, I'm not so sure that you want to help as much as I originally thought. It seems that being a legend or being remembered is your prime motivation, not helping others...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You dont need a degree to be a true prophet.
> 
> You dont need a degree to come up with a good idea.
> 
> ...


Now we're back to Plain Ol' Crazy...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 31, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Now we're back to Plain Ol' Crazy...


Thats not too crazy, lol.

Im really not that crazy in real life. Im like just a normal guy in real life; but on the internet is a different story because Im a lot more anonymous compared to talking face to face. Of course, some of you have seen My videos of Myself, but the chances are that I will never meet any of you in person, so what do I care if I come off as "crazy" on the internet? Plus, at least I think that Im entertaining, and I only hope I have entertained some people.

What until I feel like typing out My next thread, about all of the different seas that we will have, all over the world; that thread will be a little crazy. Im talking about stacking seas on top of eachother, everywhere across the world, even under continents.

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thats not too crazy, lol.
> 
> Im really not that crazy in real life. Im like just a normal guy in real life; but on the internet is a different story because Im a lot more anonymous compared to talking face to face. Of course, some of you have seen My videos of Myself, but the chances are that I will never meet any of you in person, so what do I care if I come off as "crazy" on the internet? Plus, at least I think that Im entertaining, and I only hope I have entertained some people.
> 
> ...


So, you pretend not to be crazy in real life so peple won't lock you up, but as soon as you get online you start spewing 'crazy'.... 

That doesn't make you crazy at all.... lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, you pretend not to be crazy in real life so peple won't lock you up, but as soon as you get online you start spewing 'crazy'....
> 
> That doesn't make you crazy at all.... lol


Thanks, lol.

I just believe I have some uncommon notions that people aren't ready to accept in this age.

Wow, RIU hasnt been working for what? a week or so now?

I dont know if I am a fan of this new version of RIU, or not, yet.

Its good to be back to My "online abode".

~PEACE~


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 11, 2014)

sounds like a great idea but I think that we could just have them put something on their clothing.... like a triangle or a star.....you know for identification. You could color code the little patches, pink for gay aids, yellow star for Je.....um ....nevermind


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> sounds like a great idea but I think that we could just have them put something on their clothing.... like a triangle or a star.....you know for identification. You could color code the little patches, pink for gay aids, yellow star for Je.....um ....nevermind


I dont believe there is a difference between "gay AIDS" and "straight AIDS", lol.

It sounds like you want to go back to Nazi Germany.

Some people in this thread said we should just tatoo it on their forehead, lol.

I just believe that people with and STD have no right to spread their STD. And something should be done.

Maybe there is a better way of getting rid of STDs besides labeling the drivers license, but I cant think of an easier way to do it.

~PEACE~


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2014)

dam jesica alba would be dead if you guys do this im against it all to geither. pluss the first man to over come aids had a doner that his ancesters that survived the plegs of the old ages were tracked down seems that they carry a geen that cant be over taken by any of these deseases the man was a donor to this hiv patient and went the bone marro transplant this is an idea. that we some how rewrite the getical code or start to stem cell research or reproduction on this mans bone marrow and with this opption to rid the world of deseases but that will fuck everthing up.. cant you see they made these deseses to control the population.. also its a risky bizzness to be fucking all the time life wasnt ment to live like that im guessing shit id love to be nee deep in pussy all the time of all kinds but mabee its a punishment.. but the goverment can fix it i think.. mabee if to many people were healthy it be K os i dont know how to spell 



my take on that they are either half nepholine, or carry a closer code to the maker..


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2014)

A Dream some times he speeks to people but we only live a short time life comes and goes fast.. its a choice, or a chest game??


----------



## hexthat (Apr 14, 2014)

two reason for wanting to see hot young girls license, first one being the age

some STD's like HPV and HIV are not really STD's cause they can be transmitted other ways like hand shakes for HPV and blood transfusion or dirty medical equipment for HIV, so safe sex really doesn't do a thing in controlling the outbreak of these


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 16, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Im pretty sure we cured AIDS back in 2011 and what about love thats one STD they will never cure I would definitely like to see if someone has that shit on there drivers license


didnt relize i was quoted.no proof about AIDS but I will defend myself on love with...are you fucking serious how is love an std? The love between a couple? not the feelin of we owe our family and or care that we have a place to turn when we have nothing is that love or obligation? residing on the fact that most people become who they think the are supposed to be rather than who they want to be? What I am talking about is a couple a man and a woman or whatever for arguments sake, generally speaking love only lasts as long as sex does in the relationship, there are primitive chemical reactions that happen in a woman brain during sex that make her want to stay with you so that you can hunt meat and gather for the child that may occur from your coupling, when that wears off she is looking for a bigger stronger male. it may or may not be a affliction in the literal since but love boils down to sex even if you havnt had sex with the person you will pretend and marry them because you want sex or stay with them because you already have obligations to meat that you probably dont agree with yourself but society holds you to..... Prove me wrong backwards Heaven... chine down on me chuey..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 21, 2014)

^^^It makes sense to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 21, 2014)

Cunt of an idea.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 25, 2014)

*BUDS said:


> Cunt of an idea.


Does "cunt of an idea", mean that you like My notion or not?

~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Apr 26, 2014)

i likeyour notion about as much as jews having to wear a star


----------



## Red1966 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You dont need a degree to be a true prophet.
> 
> You dont need a degree to come up with a good idea.
> 
> ...


Nobody will remember the guy who refused to to anything that actually required effort.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 26, 2014)

The cure is out there.. Money is the source can u afford it? Life...it's expensive if u live or die or just need medication? It's like gas,oil,electricity, food? Can u afford to be a porn star? Or just a roll of dice accidentally infected.. What ever the case Mabee it's still expensive the rule r there from the beginning vencher out and it could be costly.. If u value life either way..but sex is so dam good!!!!! Can't get enough of it!!!! It can be addictive


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 27, 2014)

I had vd once. I gave it to Red.
Now it's his problem.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Nobody will remember the guy who refused to to anything that actually required effort.


I have written My autobiography, that takes effort.

My prophecies are more important then a lot of things, I am telling you the future with My prophecies.

It doesnt matter much what you think, as long as My prophecies are fulfilled: then the world will be a Paradise, full of felicity.

I used to be a commercial fisherman, that takes a lot of effort. I am now doing more important things, like preach My Message. My Message is above all religion because My story is a true story; and not a bunch of fables.

My Message is the pinnacle, the apex of Christ and what matters the most. I could bless the whole world if I had a position of Power. But I am meek and humble and My only pulpit is the internet. 

You can believe in fables, like Jesus, or you can believe in Me- the Truth. I have said some of the most profound things ever uttered by any man: you just dont know.

I am the Christ, at least I believe that.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have written My autobiography, that takes effort.
> 
> My prophecies are more important then a lot of things, I am telling you the future with My prophecies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


You have already used this video with Me before.

Why dont YOU, Beef, refuteMy evidence?

What have I said that YOU can debunk, or prove Me wrong? What can you debunk, with empirical evidence, that I have said?

I bet you cant debunk even one of My prophecies; or one of the Bible stories that I have fulfilled.

Why dont you get onto a real debate instead of playing circus music?

Why dont you debunk any of the things I have said? I have over 1,000 posts for you to to debunk.

If I have only told the Truth, why dont you believe Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a better notion about how to prevent STDs? (Besides condoms, because some people dont like condoms.)

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You have already used this video with Me before.
> 
> Why dont YOU, Beef, refuteMy evidence?
> 
> ...


As I have stated many times (you just choose to ignore it), we have debunked all of your stupid prophecies and have demonstrated why your facts do not point to anything special. You just ignore it and pretend it never happened, it's dishonest and cowardly...


Nevaeh420 said:


> Does anyone have a better notion about how to prevent STDs? (Besides condoms, because some people dont like condoms.)
> 
> ~PEACE~


This is the way it's generally done: two people meet and start having sex, if they get to the point that they want to be exclusive, they go together to get tested for STDs. If the results say they are both clean, they commit to monogamy and start having unprotected sex. Haven't you been through this process with women?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Does anyone have a better notion about how to prevent STDs? (Besides condoms, because some people dont like condoms.)
> 
> ~PEACE~


Abstinence to prevent children isn't a bad idea, so that'd solve your question. 

You may want to make the hourly of a truck driver man, but do you have any idea how physically and mentally taxing that line of work would be? I sincerely think that you may wish to consider a stationary, lower-stress, choice for a career path... Not that you were asking. 

What were you in prison for? Why did your brother beat your ass to the point that you narked on him with calling the police? The call that made you homeless temporarily.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Abstinence to prevent children isn't a bad idea, so that'd solve your question.
> 
> You may want to make the hourly of a truck driver man, but do you have any idea how physically and mentally taxing that line of work would be? I sincerely think that you may wish to consider a stationary, lower-stress, choice for a career path... Not that you were asking.
> 
> What were you in prison for? Why did your brother beat your ass to the point that you narked on him with calling the police? The call that made you homeless temporarily.


I hope that I like driving commercial trucks; I might start to go to driving school to get My CDL license, in the next few months or so.

I was in prison for fighting with My dad, in 2009. I was in prison for about 2 months, and then I was transferred to a state mental hospital for about 5 months immediately after prison. For the record, I was never convicted of a crime, even though I basically "served" 7 months for fighting with My dad for about 1 minute.

My brother put his hands around My neck, and at the time, he had guns. I was scared, My bother didnt hurt Me and I didnt want him to go to jail: I wanted My brother to get help at a mental hospital, but My brother pulled out his gun on the cops, lol... Its a long story, but I got scared that My brother might shoot Me with his gun, so after he put his hands around My neck, I was hoping that he would go to a mental hospital and get some help. I didnt know that My brother was going to pull his gun out on the cops, thats probably what put him in jail.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

you avoided my point, but good reply and say hi to large marge when you see her.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> you avoided my point, but good reply and say hi to large marge when you see her.


Check My last post again. I had to edit it. I just got done editing.

Sorry about that buddy.

~PEACE~


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 12, 2014)

LITSWD said:


> Kill people with AIDS. That's the only other option. And herpes. That stuff scares the shit out of me.


General statements are fun. Most of the population carries some form of herpes.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I hope that I like driving commercial trucks; I might start to go to driving school to get My CDL license, in the next few months or so.
> 
> I was in prison for fighting with My dad, in 2009. I was in prison for about 2 months, and then I was transferred to a state mental hospital for about 5 months immediately after prison. For the record, I was never convicted of a crime, even though I basically "served" 7 months for fighting with My dad for about 1 minute.
> 
> ...


Interesting detailed account of an All-American family. Can you go back earlier, heh, before you got into a fight with your dad? Two months in prison is not a commensurate penalty for a scuffle w yer dad.. So what happened before that, you must have had a record to end up w that time? Do you still believe that calling the police on your brother was the best idea? 

keep on truckin'


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> Interesting detailed account of an All-American family. Can you go back earlier, heh, before you got into a fight with your dad? Two months in prison is not a commensurate penalty for a scuffle w yer dad.. So what happened before that, you must have had a record to end up w that time? Do you still believe that calling the police on your brother was the best idea?
> 
> keep on truckin'


No, I dont have any criminal record. My record has been clean all of My Life, but I have been arrested for petty $hit like loitering. I ended up going to a prison for the "criminally insane", because I have been to a few mental hospitals prior to going to prison.

I got into a lot of trouble with My family for calling the police on My brother, especially in trouble with My mother and brother: they still give Me $hit for it. My brother brought his gun to the methadone clinic like a year ago: My brother got kicked out of the methadone clinic for bringing his gun there. He was experiencing withdrawels, and My brother was saying that I was keeping him up at night. He was getting real mad at Me because I would stay up late at night and he couldnt sleep. Anyways, he ended up putting his hands around My neck, I called the cops because I thought he was going to shoot Me; I thought he was going to just go to a mental hospital, but he ended up pulling his gun out on the police. If My brother never put his hands on Me, I wouldnt have called the police on him; I thought he was going to shoot Me. He was acting all crazy because he was having withdrawels from coming off of the methadone. 

Theres nothing I can do about it now.

~PEACE~


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I was thinking about a very practical way to get rid of AIDS.
> 
> The government just needs to label everyones drivers license with a STD (Sexual Transmitted Disease).
> 
> ...


When was the last time you ID'ed a chick before dickin' her down?


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Does anyone have a better notion about how to prevent STDs? (Besides condoms, because some people dont like condoms.)
> 
> ~PEACE~


Okay, here's what I'm thinking... A bag of hotdogs, a rocket ship, a pack of broken condoms, some of your alien friends and oh wait this is for something else. NVM.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

yktind said:


> When was the last time you ID'ed a chick before dickin' her down?


I dont ever recall ID'ing a girl before having sex.

But if My proposal was implemented, I would ID ever girl before I had sex, to see if she was clean. It would only take a minute or so to check her ID to see if shes clean or not.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

N- 

Another few serious questions- Do you really want to live in an autocratic society that could impose such things? sounds a little nazi brother. 

Can you see how -tyrannical- you must appear to even believe that the notion behind this thread is desirable, or even possible? unless you're fucking with ppl, this thread is a perfect example of a delusion.

In my stony opinion, the weed never made you crazy. first you lost it, it was still sublime... then the weed brought it out to the surface. you'll be able to demonstrate the same 'crazy' while nurturing your mind with ridiculous notions like this and doses of excessive christian television. watch and see! stop blaming pot for your experiences... 

peace


----------



## yktind (Jun 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I dont ever recall ID'ing a girl before having sex.
> 
> But if My proposal was implemented, I would ID ever girl before I had sex, to see if she was clean. It would only take a minute or so to check her ID to see if shes clean or not.
> 
> ~PEACE~


It would be just as awkward as the date rape travel kit:

"Hold on, I'm getting kind of a rapey vibe from you" ~Quote Some Comedian.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> N-
> 
> Another few serious questions- Do you really want to live in an autocratic society that could impose such things? sounds a little nazi brother.
> 
> ...


If My plan was implemented, only the clean people free of STDs, would have the back of their ID marked with a "clean" hologram. No one would be obligated to mark their ID, even if they were clean; anyone would be able to opt out of My program, even if they are clean. But you would KNOW for a fact the last time someone was tested clean of any STDs, it would be marked on the back of their ID; if they choose to commence in My program.

But, no one that had an STD would be able to recieve a "clean" hologram on the back of their ID. That would be the only discimination. But, like I said, even the person clean of all STDs would be able to opt out of My program, and get a normal ID if they wanted to.

How is this "Nazi"? It would be a little Nazi-like if everyone was obligated to recieve a mark on the back of their ID, and if the people that had an STD were forced to recieve a "dirty" hologram. But I wouldnt force anyone to recieve any marks on their ID, even the people clean of STDs... this seems fair to Me.

But, if a person didnt have a "clean" hologram on the back of their ID, you would be taking a chance by having unprotected sex with them: I would suggest you put a condom on in this case, or not have sex with them at all.

If the whole world opted out of My program, it would be their free choice, no obligations. But there should be this option for people clean of STDs.

EDIT- I am just glad that I dont smoke herb anymore, because I get real manic when I am high. Cannabis effects some people differently.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 12, 2014)

you're looking for organized legalized prostitution like they have in Amsterdam, where the soul is taken out of love making and it's the business of fking. any jackass knows it's always a good idea to wear jimmy-gear, unless you become serious about a monogamous relationship. 

with a few more decades of life experience, you may be kicking back... reflecting with mcmurphy and his cronies, realizing that you were grateful for the few times that you actually got laid. 

attempting to better 'control' others privates... with this profound 'hologram' notion of yours, likely is compensatory mentality as substitute for not getting any today. peace


----------

